# Im skipping the exam.



## PowerStroke79_PE (Oct 24, 2018)

So I've decided to skip the exam this friday. I have not had the time to dedicate for it and If I couldn't get it done when I did study I can't possibly think why I could get it done this time around. Does anyone know of any upcoming changes to the exam next year that I should consider before Friday? I predict they will update ASCE 7-10 and probably AISC to 15th edition. Mabye IBC as well. I doubt the exam format would change. Any thoughts?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 25, 2018)

Do you know if not showing up will count as a fail? You should call the board. If it will count as a fail, you should sit for it anyway and consider it a "practice" exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 25, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Do you know if not showing up will count as a fail? You should call the board. If it will count as a fail, you should sit for it anyway and consider it a "practice" exam.


^this



Hemi79 said:


> Does anyone know of any upcoming changes to the exam next year that I should consider before Friday? I predict they will update ASCE 7-10 and probably AISC to 15th edition. Mabye IBC as well. I doubt the exam format would change. Any thoughts?


The design standards for the CE exam change year to year. I'm not aware of any pencil/paper exams changing exam specs in April 2019.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Oct 25, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Do you know if not showing up will count as a fail? You should call the board. If it will count as a fail, you should sit for it anyway and consider it a "practice" exam.


And @RBHeadge PE

it does NOT count as a fail. After your first attempt you have 2 years to use the last 2 exam attempts, but on your first if you dont show up it does not count against you. I did contact the board.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 25, 2018)

I would still take the exam.  :2cents:


----------



## User1 (Oct 25, 2018)

I literally changed my fail to a pass with 16 hours additional studying and a different exam approach (multiple passes in order of difficulty). I think you should take it!


----------



## Drewism (Oct 25, 2018)

Just show up anyway and see what it's like. Just start filling in answers.

You must take your chance. The choice has been all yours.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 25, 2018)

I'd strongly consider still going to take the exam for many of the reasons already listed. Although you may feel you have not been able to devote the time and effort you wanted to in studying, this isn't your first time and that in and of itself is an important distinction. You're familiar with the exam, and what it is like to go and take it.

I am guessing you've already put so much time and effort into this exam anyway, even if it wasn't as much as you meant to. I think I'd go for it, and maybe surprise myself.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 25, 2018)

Hemi79 said:


> And @RBHeadge PE
> 
> it does NOT count as a fail. After your first attempt you have 2 years to use the last 2 exam attempts, but on your first if you dont show up it does not count against you. I did contact the board.


So you have taken the exam before?  At this late date, maybe it's just nerves...I would think about it really hard, especially if you were really close to passing the last time and focused on what you missed in your studying this time around.  Good luck with whatever you decide...


----------



## Mr. Zane (Oct 25, 2018)

Hemi79 said:


> And @RBHeadge PE
> 
> it does NOT count as a fail. After your first attempt you have 2 years to use the last 2 exam attempts, but on your first if you dont show up it does not count against you. I did contact the board.


@Hemi79

I will suggest you at least show up and try your best. Even you have no confidence to guarantee a pass but you will gain exam experience at minimum.



Drewism said:


> Just show up anyway and see what it's like. Just start filling in answers.
> 
> You must take your chance. The choice has been all yours.


Agree. @Drewism


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 25, 2018)

It's up to you @Hemi79, but at this point, if you can't get a refund, then might as well go in and do it.  Maybe having an extra night of sleep will help you decide?


----------



## Mr. Zane (Oct 25, 2018)

Hemi79 said:


> So I've decided to skip the exam this friday. I have not had the time to dedicate for it and If I couldn't get it done when I did study I can't possibly think why I could get it done this time around. Does anyone know of any upcoming changes to the exam next year that I should consider before Friday? I predict they will update ASCE 7-10 and probably AISC to 15th edition. Mabye IBC as well. I doubt the exam format would change. Any thoughts?


You may feel you were not dedicated. Have you thought if you skip this time it totally means all your effort for this round is gone? Convert the hours you spent already into cash by multiplying your hourly rate, you will know how much you will lose if you don't show up.  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## User1 (Oct 25, 2018)

Also, feel free to tell everyone you're not taking it, and sit for it anyway, and when you get the pass you can be like JK GUYS I DID IT


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 25, 2018)

I know that in at least one state, Rhode Island, there is a lifetime limit to the amount of times someone can fail the exam and still get licensed. So there may a reason to not just treat this as a practice exam.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 25, 2018)

yeah, sounds like @Hemi79 's amount of times to take it is limited. makes sense to skip it and not have it count as a fail instead of take it and not feel confident.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 25, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I know that in at least one state, Rhode Island, there is a lifetime limit to the amount of times someone can fail the exam and still get licensed. So there may a reason to not just treat this as a practice exam.


Yup, after 4 fails you can never get your PE in RI.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks for all the recommendations. I will wait for April next year. Good Luck to everyone taking exam tomorrow!


----------



## CivilGuy00 (Oct 26, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Yup, after 4 fails you can never get your PE in RI.


NEVER?! Seriously. No chances for additional education or anything before the board?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 26, 2018)

CivilGuy00 said:


> NEVER?! Seriously. No chances for additional education or anything before the board?


Actually, looks like they updated the rules. After the 3rd failure, you have to appeal to the board and take a class in order to retake. Looks like you can retake as many times as they approve. 



> Board Policy on the Number of Times an Applicant May Be Allowed to Take the FE or PE Exam.
> 
> 1. A qualified applicant will be allowed to take the FE or PE Exam in a specific discipline a total of three (3) times. This would be an aggregate total regardless of where or when the exam was taken.
> 
> 2. An applicant who has failed the FE exam or the PE exam three (3) times in a discipline, may request permission to take the exam for an additional time, if before each additional exam attempted, they agree to complete an appropriate Board approved review course or advanced engineering courses in areas of their discipline and submit written proof to the Board of having successfully completed such course or courses.


----------

